# End Times Question



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't have as much time as i used to to read novels so im looking for advice. I know there's been a lot of end times stuff released whats worth reading and whats not.

I didn't particularly enjoy the first archaon book or the curse of khaine but throuroughly enjoyed The fall of altdorf and return of nagash.

Out of the remaining ones which would be the best to read. 

Deathblade
Rise of the Horned Rat
Bride Of Khaine
Marienburgs last stand
Siege of Naggarond
Slayer
Lord of end times
With Ice and Sword
Archaon Lord Of Chaos
I cant afford them all either so im probably just going to get the better ones.Thanks


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

welshnick said:


> I don't have as much time as i used to to read novels so im looking for advice. I know there's been a lot of end times stuff released whats worth reading and whats not.
> 
> I didn't particularly enjoy the first archaon book or the curse of khaine but throuroughly enjoyed The fall of altdorf and return of nagash.
> 
> ...


First off, Archaon: Lord of Chaos is not an End Times book. And if you didn't like Archaon: Everchosen, you won't like Lord of Chaos.

Both Slayer and Deathblade are books that you should really only read if you've read the rest of the series they are a part of, Gotrek and Felix and Malus Darkblade respectively.

Rise of the Horned Rat is a must-read if you've read Headtaker, Skarsnik or Grudgebearer by David Guymer and Guy Haley as it picks up on the same characters in the End Times. 

The rest are short stories and honestly I would just suggest getting those... another way.


LotN


----------

